# Anyone use sugar to relax???



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I tend to eat sugar when I want a quick fix....anyone know of a good substitute?


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I do not eat sugar to relax me, but very often I get this terrible cravings for sugar and if do not satisfy them I get tense and my humor changes. So, I just surrender and have some candy, chocolate, etc.







Have you ever tested yourself for diabetes and/or hypoglycemia? Now that I have done it I understand why I go balistic into sweets and why I sometimes feel so tired/dizzy when I do not eat properly. You could try fruit (if you can eat them) or some ice cream without added sugar. Artificial sweeteners are not good for IBS, but if you tolerate them you could always find some cookies or brownies made with them.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Beach, Eric just posted this, it may apply here...unfortunately.... (I really love chocolate too) http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic&f=1&t=025311 Why is it all the good stuff is no good for us????







BQ


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm hypoglycemic, so if my sugar gets a little low, having some can lead to a better state of mind.A sugary snack can also make you feel sleepy. I used to have good luck with a glass of orange-flavored soda before bed, just the right amount of sugar to make me feel calm and sleepy.


----------

